# Advice On Paintwork Problem.



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Hi chaps,

just about finished getting my scooter looking it's best for sale towards the big bike. Anyhoo, I would appreciate advice on how to sort a wee paintwork problem.

As you can see in the pics, there are sections of the paintwork on the rear fairings that are darker than the rest, my mate reckoned they were 'overrun'. I've taken all the decals off and used T-cut, which brought all the rest of the paintwork up lovely, but made no difference to the darker patches. Any ideas?

Also, as you can see the exhaust has surface rust. It works fine &, rather than buying a new one, I was wondering if there was a black spray you can buy, like Hammerite or something, that I could spray on the areas of surface rust to bring it back to an acceptable look?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

...


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

There is a paint specifically for cars etc that you can paint straight onto rust and it turns black. Called RustMaster and made by Turtle Wax. I used to use it on the engine bay bolts etc on my Scoobs. Don't know if it would handle the heat of an exhaust though.

Hope this helps.

Alasdair


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

rondeco said:


> The darker areas look like where somebody's blown in a scratch or dent repair with an aerosol and the paint is a different shade ,apart from refinishing the complete panel there's nothing you can do about it.
> 
> Ron


Oh, that's a bit of a bugger! I've just bought turtle wax colour magic & chipstick off ebay.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Can't help you with the paint Cammy but I use a heat proof paint called "Pot Black" on my exhausts, have used it for years. Just scrub the loose surface rust off, brush it on and it looks like new, doesn't flake off like most either.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm sure if you hide these bits at the bottom of the box under the transfers and polystyrene cement no one would notice


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Alas said:


> I'm sure if you hide these bits at the bottom of the box under the transfers and polystyrene cement no one would notice










I take it a cutting paste wouldn't help? (That's from my big mate!).


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

scottishcammy said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure if you hide these bits at the bottom of the box under the transfers and polystyrene cement no one would notice
> ...


Probably not.....if its a respray touch in and its the paint below the finished coat which has "turned" all you would be doing with rubbing compound is removing the top finishing layer.....and if its metallic never use rubbing compound, as soon as you get to the metallic colour layer you can easily "burn" the metallic paint.....if its solid colour then rubbing compound could be of help but you never know what evil lurks under the touch up.....ie...why was it touched up in the first place?









Best I reckon to get it shiney and clean, and defo use that Pot Black on the exhaust, never peels looks good, just like the old fireplace blacking.....ah those were the days









Best regards David


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

BTW Cammy......it look like you have been dragging that along the ground too much....try taking it off your keyring


----------

